# ATOM processors



## tiko (May 19, 2011)

I am looking to lease a dedicated machine and was referred to a host by a reliable source that provides a low cost dedicated server with a dual core ATOM cpu (no idea of the exact model #).  As the ATOM is made by Intel I'm going to assume that it is capable of x86/amd64 cpu instructions.  What, if any, issues or special requirements would FreeBSD (8.2) have with operating on an ATOM cpu?


----------



## sang (May 19, 2011)

I have a SuperMicro X7SPA-H motherboard with dual core Atom D510 CPU. It has worked without any problems or tweaks, including Hyper-Threading support so FreeBSD sees four CPUs. Probably the only catch is to make sure all the other chipsets you use in the motherboard of your choosing work in FreeBSD. I don't have a monitor attached to my server so I've never bothered with X or video support in general, besides text mode when I installed the machine.


----------



## aragon (May 20, 2011)

The motherboard and BIOS play a vital role in determining how well all the system components will work, but in general FreeBSD works great on Atom based systems.  And yes, the CPU is x86, and possibly amd64 too depending on which particular Atom CPU it is.


----------

